
Show HN: Free SSL in 5 Minutes with Lets Encrypt - starlineventure
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0g21V4MPns
======
emdd
Thanks!

Since you will probably have a lot of people learning from this video who have
never done this before (like myself), it would be nice if you could explain
why you were doing some of the steps (not all of them, some were self-
explanatory).

Anyways. Thanks.

~~~
starlineventure
Which steps in particular gave you trouble? I definitely skipped over some
details. I was trying to balance keeping the video short but informative.

------
gemlog
Thanks very much. I'd never heard of letsencrypt. Plus I happen to use nginx
for websites these days. Great tutorial; simple.

~~~
starlineventure
No problem! I'm glad you found some value from it.

------
userlabs
like

